# Mr Clean Auto Dry Car wash



## Canyon (Apr 7, 2005)

tried this out today seems pretty cool...any one have any diiffrent opinion.


----------



## DanoGTO (Mar 18, 2005)

I have been using the original one for a while and I really like it. I just bought the new pro series one yesterday and plan on trying to wash the goat today. So I am not sure how other feel but I really like it, no need to ever dry the car again.


----------



## GumbyGoat (Sep 24, 2004)

DanoGTO said:


> I have been using the original one for a while and I really like it. I just bought the new pro series one yesterday and plan on trying to wash the goat today. So I am not sure how other feel but I really like it, no need to ever dry the car again.


It works really well if you've already done your Spring/Fall semi annual detail/wax. I think it does a good job of maintaining the shine. :cool


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

I've been using it since it came out, and with a good wax base, the car comes out much shinier than with any other car washing methods I've used. And you never have to touch the car with a chamois or towel, so you don't have to worry about scratches they may cause.


----------



## Buffalo (Jul 22, 2004)

I've used it twice and the first car came out great. The second time i used it the truck came out with water spots. I believe it was because I was low on the spotting agent they include(this was from the starter kit). I bought some new product but have'nt used it since. I normally just use a wand wash and dry with the Absorber. I know that's probably heresy.


----------



## Canyon (Apr 7, 2005)

Cool ....I guess the hardest part for me was standing there with my chamois trying not to touch it..he he


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

Check your door jambs, near hinges, and other places you don't get to dry. You mall start to see some build up of the chemical in the product where it runs when rinsed. Other than that, if you're happy with it, party on.

Me, I'm a Zaino head. I used to swear by McQuires Gold Class, but once I made the switch there's really no comparison. Zaino also is anti-static, so less dust, especially on top of rear bumper.

www.zainobros.com


----------



## freeyayo (Jan 10, 2005)

i heard the Mr Clean Auto Dry thins out ur paint after a while.... heck, the bloody thing is made by a washing maching company.. that cleans plates... i'd rather do it the old fashion way... or rotate everytime.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

I switched to the Zaino products 2 years ago and there ain't nothing that even comes close. I tried the new generation stuff from Meguiars on my wife's and kids cars and Zaino is still better.


----------



## derf (Aug 3, 2004)

I use Tropi-Care instead of Zaino. Independent tests show it lasts longer and it's a hell of a lot easier to use. Shines just as well too. Every detail guy I know that used Zaino now uses Tropi-Care.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Klasse


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

I got one of these Mr. Clean kits free through work (I work for a major Arizona grocery chain, and a vendor gave us a few samples), but I was really disappointed with it. I used it twice on another vehicle, and it just didn't work as advertised. The water sheeted off and evaporated just fine in some areas, but not everywhere.

It just seems weird walking away from a car with dribbles of water hanging all over the place. The water's as hard as a brick here in Arizona, so wherever the was a drip, the minerals in the water made sure I had a water spot. The glass looked particularly awful. Maybe this thing works better in places with softer water. As for me, I'm glad I got mine for free.


----------



## GaryBro (Sep 9, 2004)

Last year, I bought a Toro Leaf Blower - something like 200 mph air current created. I wash with Zaino and now use that to "dry" my car, truck and bike. It can blow the water out of spots that you can't get with a chamois like mirrors, wheel lug nuts, etc. Perhaps with the Mr. Clean and the blower, you won't have any water spots.


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

Yeah, I'm on the blower kick too. It cuts dry time in half.

I only use a chamois, and instead of having to wring it out 12-15 times, it only takes six.

Still get a few drops on top of the back bumper no matter what. The honeycomb grill likes to hide water at the bottom, too.


----------



## Warlock (Mar 10, 2005)

*Yes and no!*

I found it gets expensive to keep replacing the filter and soap. I can only get 2 or 3 washes before I have to buy a new cartridge. Hard water does that.
It works great with a new cartridge but goes down hill fast sooo I use the old fashioned towel method now with a bucket etc.


----------



## Canyon (Apr 7, 2005)

leaf blower ...never gave it a thought.....at least ill use it for something now....great tip..thx :cheers


----------



## supsan (Mar 2, 2005)

I love the the Mr Clean use it on my boat and cars most of the time it comes out great.


----------



## capra2d (Aug 3, 2004)

GM Kid said:


> I got one of these Mr. Clean kits free through work (I work for a major Arizona grocery chain, and a vendor gave us a few samples), but I was really disappointed with it. I used it twice on another vehicle, and it just didn't work as advertised. The water sheeted off and evaporated just fine in some areas, but not everywhere.
> 
> It just seems weird walking away from a car with dribbles of water hanging all over the place. The water's as hard as a brick here in Arizona, so wherever the was a drip, the minerals in the water made sure I had a water spot. The glass looked particularly awful. Maybe this thing works better in places with softer water. As for me, I'm glad I got mine for free.


I bought mine about a year ago; finally got around to using it last week. So, after one use, I'm not exactly an expert. I live about 35 miles from GM Kid and probably have the same hard water conditions.

Overall, I was pleased. It performed much better than most "revolutionary" time-saving wonders that are usually long on promise and short on delivery. The water sheeted off, as promised, in most areas. The few areas that it didn't were ones that I'm pretty sure I missed in the washing process. The Q&A section in the instructions speaks to this, I believe. It also helped that I started off with a relatively clean car.

I do have a bit of a problem using anything other than Zaino, since I'm got a lot of time (and a little bit of money) tied up in the existing polish. I don't want to mess it up. (That's also why I chose to try it out on my wife's Grand Am.  )


----------

